# Corax's Hair



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This may sound a little iffy but does anyone else think Corax's hair on the cover of Deliverance Lost just looks Wrong with a capital W?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Bowl cut? No thanks.


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

I think it´s epic. Kinda egyptian :wink:


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't like it either. I also think his skin should be paler.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Alvarius said:


> I think it´s epic. Kinda egyptian :wink:


Yeah the fact it's Egyptian makes it look even worse.

I pictured him originally with a faux hawk or something.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, to echo the comments of the others - I don't like it either. But that still won't stop me from picking up the book.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just wrote a "review" on the art work on the main page of it, I hope it gets changed.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

First I thought it looked wrong. Then I thought about how stupid it would be if he was a identical copy of his brothers and was bald (or just a small amount of hair.) Now I think it looks pretty bad ass.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah I think if his skin was paler and he had a jet black flat top he would look great....and maybe a gotee(sp)


Doc


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> a identical copy of his brothers and was bald (or just a small amount of hair.) Now I think it looks pretty bad ass.


You mean like Russ, Sang, Curze, Khan, the Lion, Fulgrim, and Magnus? Lol

I would have preferred bald with a goatee to the pissed off, emo friar thing he has going on there.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Nothing wrong with him. Just an artists impression. Reminds me alittle Conan though.


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

Let it be! Not everyone has to look good. Who says Corax isn´t ugly?  Diffrent hair types is a good thing. Does everybody have to look cool? Just look the video games, all the heroes look the same, same friggin hair, same style. In my opinion it´s a strength to potray every leader in diffrent ways. Let Corax be Mr. 1970


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

actually, how many Primarchs have beards?! Even Russ doesn't have a beard!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I've never thought that picture looked very cool. Still dont looking at it again. I just dont see Corax looking like that, even with the few descriptions he has in the novels.


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

Didn´t Lorgar have beard for a short time?


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I think the artwork looks more native american than egyptian, which I think fits with what corax was described as.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

jasonbob said:


> I think the artwork looks more native american than egyptian, which I think fits with what corax was described as.


But Corax is from an industrial moon and is based on Edgar Allan Poe's work. Seems to be based on something totally unrelated to what we know about him imo.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Art major inject: he's flying at about, what, 200mph or more? His hair is pressed flat against his cranium and doesn't necessarily reflect its actual appearance.

Having said that...



Roninman said:


> Nothing wrong with him. Just an artists impression. Reminds me alittle Conan though.


Exactly. And nothing Conan can be wrong.

Cheers,
P.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

bobss said:


>


Now I understand why everyone disliked his hair... They had seen the wrong picture. Go the the BL wen site to see the correct one. :wink:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

reminds me A LOT of Conan










this is by far superior


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

How do we know that is Corax?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Eye Brows are kinda scary......Wow Goth Corax!


Doc


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

MontytheMighty said:


> this is by far superior


Looks like Malus Darkblade in space


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I'm not taken at all by that HH coverart, unlike Prospero Burns and Russ whom I sat and oogled at for quite some time.

I've always pictured Corax as the 'handsome and brooding, dark poet' with sharply aquiline features, piercing black eyes, ivory skin that would make even a geisha envious, and long, raven-wing black hair pulled back into a loose tail (or a series of tails to form a faux 'crest') as not to impede his flight/fighting.

As it stands, this book will get the 'face down' treatment by my bedside.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

No wonder he's a master of stealth.


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

The HH coverart of AoD is REALLY bad, Horus leg is way to small, it is in front but is still smaller than his other leg and his body. That´s a plain misstake! The cover art of Corax is not bad, just another ones view of the character.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> You mean like Russ, Sang, Curze, Khan, the Lion, Fulgrim, and Magnus? Lol
> 
> I would have preferred bald with a goatee to the pissed off, emo friar thing he has going on there.


Dude no. I *hate* how 90% of the Primarchs are bald and yet are described as being perfection incarnate. 

It doesn't suit the _pinnacle _of physical human perfection to be bald. 

Hairless Primarchs:

Horus, Lorgar, Alpharius/Omegon, Angron, Guilliman, technically Khan (top-knot), Ferrus Mannus, Dorn has super short hair, Vulkan and Mortarion also most likely are bald, and who knows about the missing Primarchs.

I think they changed Corax's appearance around so he wouldn't resemble Kurze that much, both who have very similar features as it is.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

You mean that they cant grow hair or are naturally bald?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Its like star trek. 

All the badass guys are bald.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the Primarchs mostly shave their head bald, it's probably not natural.

Dorn has long blonde hair I think, as does Lion El Johnson, Night Haunter, Sanguinius and maybe some others.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

It's no coincidence that the Lion and Sanguinius stand at the top of Primarch-dom: Samson Locks.

What was it that Plutarch once wrote? Ah, yes.

_"The Spartans wore their hair long ... and particularly in times of battle they took pains to have it glossy and well-combed, remembering a certain saying of Lycurgus, that a fine head of hair made the handsome more comely still, and the ugly more terrifying."_

I absolve Alpharius. It's kinda clear that he does it because he's trying to blend in with his warriors, and having no hair makes it easier to do so--versus making sure everyone has their hair combed "just so". :wink:

Cheers,
P.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Dorn has long blonde hair I think, as does Lion El Johnson, Night Haunter, Sanguinius and maybe some others.





gen.ahab said:


> You mean like Russ, Sang, Curze, Khan, the Lion, Fulgrim, and Magnus? Lol


Yeah.... a few. :laugh: And no, Dorn has short hair.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

gen.ahab said:


> Yeah.... a few. :laugh: And no, Dorn has short hair.


Ah I thought it said in The Lightning Tower/Dark King he had long blonde hair and tanned skin.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Might, but all the pics show him with short blonde hair.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I think they changed Corax's appearance around so he wouldn't resemble Kurze that much, *both who have very similar features as it is*.


because being cloned from the same 'father' means they'll look starkly different!! The fact that any of them look different has to raise the question "where was the milkman when all this happened..."


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Ok, let's see here... I'm not sure why everyone keeps insisting that the Primarchs are all bald. Many _are _noted as keeping their hair cropped short, but that makes sense as they are warriors and often wearing helms.

Corax- midnight black hair (Claws of the Raven- Index Astartes IV) though I can't find mention of the length.
Horus- short cropped, dark hair (pg. 82 False Gods)
Fulgrim- shoulder length, shimmering white hair (pg. 21 Fulgrim) 
Dorn- short shock of snow-white hair (pg. 321 The Flight of the Eisenstein) 
Sanguinius- long, black hair (pg. 334 Horus Rising)
Ferrus Manus- close cropped, jet black hair (pg. 121 Fulgrim)
Angron- Scarred scalp studded with rage implants (pg. 380 False Gods)
Mortarion- hairless (pg. 263 A Thousand Sons)
Magnus- mane of copper-red (multiple ref. A Thousand Sons)
Russ- blood-gold, long and braided (pg. 326 Prospero Burns)
Lorgar- black hair kept shaved (pg. 48 The First Heretic)
Guilliman- close cropped and dark blonde I *think*, but I couldn't find a solid referance.
Konrad Curze- black and long (Savage Weapons- pg. 382 Age of Darkness)
Lion- Ash blonde, at least shoulder length (Savage Weapons- pg. 371 Age of Darkness)
Alpharius/Omegon- bald or shaved as to look identical (pg. 282 Legion)
Vulkan- shaven I *think*, but I couldn't find a solid referance.
Khan- Black and bound in a topknot I *think*, but I couldn't find a solid referance.
Perturabo- unsure on this last one, but I would hazard shaved/cropped.


----------

